# Snow ecaller sounds



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I decided to try and make my own snow ecaller mix using garageband, its 10 mins long but I pretty much exhausted all the free downloadable sounds I could find. Anyone know of places to download sound files for free? If anyone knows how to post sound Ill throw it up, why pay for one when all the sounds are available for free and I know how to run a music editing program. If there is anyway to post it let me know I want to know what everyone thinks


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

You get what you pay for. There are very limited sounds for free out there. For about $20 you can buy a CD with about 2 hours of sounds on them. Big flock, small flock, feeding and other snow goose sounds.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Length isn't a problem, I can loop that thing all day long. I am just looking for variety. Why pay for something when I can make one just as good or better?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

GKBassplayer said:


> I am just looking for variety.


 And that's what you get when you buy a CD. I've heard some of the free snow goose sounds, there is a reason they are free, mostly poor quality. But hey good luck with you effort.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

GKBassplayer said:


> Length isn't a problem, I can loop that thing all day long. I am just looking for variety. Why pay for something when I can make one just as good or better?


You sound like my roommate. For the amount of time you are spending trying to figure everything out its not worth it. Just buy Snows on the Prairie 1,2, or 3 and then rip it on to your computer and sell it on ebay.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> GKBassplayer said:
> 
> 
> > Length isn't a problem, I can loop that thing all day long. I am just looking for variety. Why pay for something when I can make one just as good or better?
> ...


Sell it on ebay!?!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sell the CD he bought. I bet if you bought the CD some one would be willing to buy it from you.


----------



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

To say that there are no good free sounds is definately not true...in fact if you look really really hard you will find ALOT...however, it takes a lot of time, patience, and several computer programs to get the files downloaded, saved, and then converted to a format supported by sound editing programs. I for one took all this time to do it and hey, there's some pretty good real life recordings out there. However, by the time you sort through all the sound files and take the chunks that you like and edit them into one sound file....well that's a lot of time spent into it. I'd suggest just buying a disc or two as the free sounds are extremely hard to find....I can't even remember how I ran across them.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

this sight has a download for 1 cent of feeders 10 minutes, they also have other ones from 2 bucks to 5 bucks, its the cheapest mp3 downdloads i could find without buy the whole CD.

http://www.snowgoosegear.com/MP3_Downloads.html


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

i bought the 1 cent one and put it on my ipod and its sounds fine, so i plan on purchasing one more so if someone want to do some file trading let me know......im all about the 2 for 1's

:beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Sell the CD he bought. I bet if you bought the CD some one would be willing to buy it from you.


Oh I thought you meant like copy it to your computer and start selling copies. My bad :lol:


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

what did you find out for the free sounds looked all day today but found nothing sure would like to get 1 or 2 so I could run my mp3 player hunting. anyone one got a free one they could send me? thanks


----------



## sloughslapper (Jan 22, 2007)

Just spend the 1 cent and mix and loop that one. I was impressed with the sound file myself.

The past couple years I have been downloading and mixing the free sound files out there. Trust me. The quality just isn't there. Besides, the majority of the free files are birds on the wing and not the true feeding and fighting sounds of a flock on the ground.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks went and down loaded the files for 1 cent and a $2.98 one!


----------

